# Orca not related to Keiko



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have owned one for 2 months and didn't know until today that Orca means Orbea Carbon and not killer whale.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, ORbea CArbon eh? Neat. But at 215 lbs there was no way I could get a bike called an "Orca" The teasing would never end.  

Onix was more my price range anyway.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

What would Opal and Onix mean??


----------

